# Key Bridge report



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Went fishing at Fort Armistead Park yesterday afternoon, plenty of spot and perch, used spot for blues but they werent biting well on it, left and went to store and got some mullet and used that for the blues and got my 10 fish limit in a few hours, had a nice hook up with what seemed to be a big striper and it jumped out the water and spit out the hook, guess i hadnt set the hook deep enough, blues have been hiting there pretty good for about 3 weeks now, they were biting well on spot for awhile but i think because so many people are using spot they have become wise to it, so i figured trying the mullet was something different and it worked well and caught a better size of fish, the blues caught on spot were small like 12- 15 inches and the blues caught on mullet were like 17- 24 inches.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

UnknownFish said:


> blues have been hiting there pretty good for about 3 weeks now, they were biting well on spot for awhile but i think because so many people are using spot *they have become wise to it,*


really!!! yeah the blues are such clever thinkers

im just messin around
thanks for the report and *WELCOME* aboard.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard ! and don't let them non-believers bother ya ... Bluefish are fun to catch and better to eat. If you have been following the board at all you will see some of us love bluefish and other despise them ... but we kid each other all in good fun!

Great report!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

ima believer in da blues there Rushy

definitely a better fight in december while pullin stretches, umbrellas, and parachutes ..., after catching striper after striper, its nice to have a knockdown from a fish(30+in) that can battle..

*I BELIEVE *


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board UnknownFish. Kudos on making your first post a report. They're always appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

thx for welcoming me, im off today from work so ima head somewhere to go fishing and ill report tonight when i get home where and how i did, im thinking of roaring point or terrapin park on kent island, but i havent made my mind up yet, roaring point is awesome and you dont have to walk far to get to the beach, terrapin u have to walk like a mile or so to get to the beach, so im thinking more roaring point.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

UnknownFish said:


> Went fishing at Fort Armistead Park yesterday afternoon, plenty of spot and perch, used spot for blues but they werent biting well on it, left and went to store and got some mullet and used that for the blues and got my 10 fish limit in a few hours, had a nice hook up with what seemed to be a big striper and it jumped out the water and spit out the hook, guess i hadnt set the hook deep enough, blues have been hiting there pretty good for about 3 weeks now, they were biting well on spot for awhile but i think because so many people are using spot they have become wise to it, so i figured trying the mullet was something different and it worked well and caught a better size of fish, the blues caught on spot were small like 12- 15 inches and the blues caught on mullet were like 17- 24 inches.


Welcome to the board, 
I haven't been to Fort Armistead in several years and last time I was there I felt like I was taking my life in my hands, park full of trash, junk, druggies and unsavery people how is it now? have they cleaned it up ?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

UnknownFish said:


> thx for welcoming me, im off today from work so ima head somewhere to go fishing and ill report tonight when i get home where and how i did, im thinking of roaring point or terrapin park on kent island, but i havent made my mind up yet, roaring point is awesome and you dont have to walk far to get to the beach, terrapin u have to walk like a mile or so to get to the beach, so im thinking more roaring point.


Roaring Point is an awesome place but the best place to fish there is truly at the point a couple hundred yards down on the left. Still anywhere along the beach is a peaceful fishing experience. Good luck if you go!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Is Terrapin Park that place on the left hand side of the bridge when you get on to Kent Island?

Yeah, that walk out to the point at RP is a bear.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> Is Terrapin Park that place on the left hand side of the bridge when you get on to Kent Island?
> 
> Yeah, that walk out to the point at RP is a bear.


Yes FB. Walking to the beach at Terrapin park is no picnic either..


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

UnknownFish said:


> Went fishing at Fort Armistead Park yesterday afternoon, plenty of spot and perch, used spot for blues but they werent biting well on it, *left and went to store and got some mullet* and used that for the blues and got my 10 fish limit in a few hours, had a nice hook up with what seemed to be a big striper and it jumped out the water and spit out the hook, guess i hadnt set the hook deep enough, blues have been hiting there pretty good for about 3 weeks now, they were biting well on spot for awhile but i think because so many people are using spot they have become wise to it, so i figured trying the mullet was something different and it worked well and caught a better size of fish, the blues caught on spot were small like 12- 15 inches and the blues caught on mullet were like 17- 24 inches.


Where around Ft. Armistead did you find fresh mullet?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i work at a seafood market so i can get fresh anything whenever i need it, and fort armistead is a dump pretty much, not as many druggies during the day but at nite it can get kinda crazy, but they usually dont mess with us fishermen/women


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well thats convenient...


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

went back to the fort today and caught 3 rock, 10 inch, 14 inch and a 16 inch all on cut spot, no sign of blues at all, still a few spot.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

i love blue fish. they salvage everyfishing trip for me


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

back down the fort again tonight from 830 pm til 11pm, got 3 rock, 2 on peeler crab and 1 on bloodworm, caught 2 nice white perch one on peeler and one on cut spot, the rock were small, like 10 inches to 16 inches


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

went back down the fort all day today, got there about noon and saw a guy reeling in a rock and his line snapped as his buddy was climbing down the rocks to retrieve the fish, he later caught another rock of about 22 inches, i caught 9 blues all about 11 - 20 inches, a lot of small rock and a only a few spot, caught 2 nice size perch of about 12 inches, stayed there til about 930 pm and as i was leaving a guy was coming off the pier with a 20 inch rock, ima go back in the am b4 i have to go to work for a bit ill give a report of what i see and maybe have pics of todays catch by then, there buried in the cooler on ice so ill have to take pics tommorow


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey UNKNOWNFISH did you see some idiot in a kayak . Hey wait a minute , that idiot was me . I've been catching a few nice perch around the corner . If you ever see that yak , say hey .


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

yes sir i saw you out there, i was down there again tonight and i caught 2 blues and only seen 1 other person catch 1 blue, good luck fishing and ill say hey nexxt time i see you out there.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

back down again tonight from like 7 til 930, saw 2 blue caught and caught 1 my self, all were about 17 inches, tide went dead and so did fishing, crabs moved in and couldnt catch a fish cause the crabs wouldnt leave the bait alone, going back at 6 am or so b4 i have to go to work, hope to have better luck in the am


----------

